# Sundance Channel HD! (Available)



## Food Lion Man (Dec 14, 2007)

Since Sundance Channel is part of the AMC Networks, I am really surprised it hasn't been added in HD. I contacted customer service at Dish and they said there's no plans to add this channel in high definition. I realize it should be very soon but still wonder what the delay is. Has anyone heard anything?


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

Some people thought it might be about a month behind the others so hopefully another few weeks. You should also note that csr's are usually the last Dish personnel to get info about anything coming up. Asking them does not get much if any info on anything coming up.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

There was an HD feed uplinked at the same time as the others in the last month... but unlike the other feeds, Sundance HD has not gone live. It is not clear if they are testing, having trouble getting a feed, or what.

But basically, until the channel actually goes live... don't expect a CSR to actually know because corporate rarely gives future info like that to the front line.


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

You can bet we will know before a CSR unless it's a CSR here.


----------



## BigDoritto (Feb 25, 2013)

I'm aware that the Sundance Channel has a still "Hidden" HD version of the channel that was uplinked in January of this year for "testing"...

Also, an "official" specific edit to the Sundance Wikipedia page added "HD" to the channel availability listing for Dish Network (United States) to read "Channel 358 (SD/HD)". [See: en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sundance_Channel_(United_States)]

As of today it's been over a month since the uplink of all the AMC HD channels but, the Sundance HD channel is still is unavailable.

Does anyone have any update and/or intelligent speculation for when Dish will make the HD version of the channel available/live and/or why the delay?

Still Waiting--now impatiently...


----------



## bluegras (Jan 31, 2008)

yea what is going on with The Sundance Channel in HD on Dish Network

Thanks

Bluegras


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Testing since January 3rd ... perhaps some day it will be on. Perhaps it will disappear like the 2012 test of Smithsonian (on 2/8, off 7/11 and not made available).


----------



## bluegras (Jan 31, 2008)

which one will be added next Sundance HD or Universal DeportesHD what do you think?


----------



## joyandjerry (Jul 3, 2012)

I would imagine any channel would be welcomed by the subscriber in HD. Pardon my lack of knowledge, but why do some providers offer some stations in SD that others have in HD? Is it a expense issue? Is anything actually preferred by the consumer in SD?

Incidentally, Sundance started showing _Breaking Bad_ from the beginning. Although the subject matter did not appeal to us, the ctritcal/audience response is so overwhelmingly positive we are going to try it. IMO it would be better in HD, although my husband insists that he does not notice the difference between SD, HD, Bu-rays and VHS, as he is just paying attention to the *content* of the program! :grin:


----------



## John79605 (Feb 10, 2007)

joyandjerry said:


> I would imagine any channel would be welcomed by the subscriber in HD. Pardon my lack of knowledge, but why do some providers offer some stations in SD that others have in HD? Is it a expense issue? Is anything actually preferred by the consumer in SD?
> 
> Incidentally, Sundance started showing _Breaking Bad_ from the beginning. Although the subject matter did not appeal to us, the ctritcal/audience response is so overwhelmingly positive we are going to try it. IMO it would be better in HD, although my husband insists that he does not notice the difference between SD, HD, Bu-rays and VHS, as he is just paying attention to the *content* of the program! :grin:


Your husband sounds like me. I notice the difference but it doesn't bother me to watch SD. I have 10 years of WMV captures that are 320x240 and I don't mind watching them. Funny thing is, most of what I've captured is available on Netflix so the saved programs aren't much use.


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

joyandjerry said:


> I would imagine any channel would be welcomed by the subscriber in HD. Pardon my lack of knowledge, but why do some providers offer some stations in SD that others have in HD?


In the case of most providers, they probably don't have retransmission consent from the network as sd and HD contracts may be separate. This is part of the problem leading to the Disney/ESPN lawsuit.


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

joyandjerry said:


> I would imagine any channel would be welcomed by the subscriber in HD. Pardon my lack of knowledge, but why do some providers offer some stations in SD that others have in HD? Is it a expense issue? Is anything actually preferred by the consumer in SD?
> 
> Incidentally, Sundance started showing _Breaking Bad_ from the beginning. Although the subject matter did not appeal to us, the ctritcal/audience response is so overwhelmingly positive we are going to try it. IMO it would be better in HD, although my husband insists that he does not notice the difference between SD, HD, Bu-rays and VHS, as he is just paying attention to the *content* of the program! :grin:


He sounds like me, I watch something for the content, Not HD vs SD.

I do notice the difference for a short while and then I do not even think about it.

For me Content is King.

Cheers
TB


----------



## Grandude (Oct 21, 2004)

TBoneit said:


> For me Content is King.CheersTB


I agree with the one major exception for me. Sports are very difficult to watch in SD.


----------



## rebelman (Jul 18, 2010)

Sundance HD channel uplinked again today?? I thought it was uplinked back
in January. Never saw them take it down. What is going on? Are we ever
going to see this channel go live???


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

rebelman said:


> Sundance HD channel uplinked again today?? I thought it was uplinked back
> in January. Never saw them take it down. What is going on? Are we ever
> going to see this channel go live???


It was still there from January. The uplinks Wedneday were additional copies of the channel.

I read that as a good thing. Perhaps they are closer to "available".


----------



## dennispap (Feb 1, 2007)

Sundance is live in HD!!!


----------



## mitchflorida (May 18, 2009)

Not listed yet on DishEverywhere site?


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

You expect miracles?


----------



## crabtrp (Sep 23, 2006)

I think that is it, I have all the HD I want.


----------

